

All You Need is love.travis-ci.org - listrophy
http://bendyworks.com/geekville/articles/2012/2/all-you-need-is-love-travis-ci-org

======
peregrine
I am really excited for this. Every time I've attempted to get things setup
correctly with jenkins I've ended up changing permissions everywhere, having
to re-install environments for the jenkins user and just doing all kinds of
extra work. Perhaps that was a little bit of Ubuntu's madness mixed in but its
hard to believe my experience is unique.

Maybe its because I was trying to setup a deploy step after testing but it
shouldn't have been that hard...

EDIT: That said I want to be convinced otherwise, or be pointed in the
direction of a better way to do it. In the mean time I've been using heroku
for one off apps and planning on moving to a vps. I would like a similar setup
as heroku. Its hard to go back to manual pushes/pulls/restarts.

~~~
listrophy
You're completely right. I mean, I _could_ just setup a git server instead of
using Github. I _could_ just use a VM instead of
Heroku/EngineYard/BlueBox/etc. I _could_ just roll my own analytics instead of
Gaug.es/Google/Woopra/etc.

And I _could_ just setup my own jenkins server instead of using travis.

But I value my time and sanity.

~~~
bernardwilson
Or you just use Cloudbees' DEV@cloud..

------
jaymoorthi
This is great news for Travis! Congrats to Josh and his crew.

Now, if you can't wait for private builds, come check out Tddium:
www.tddium.com

We support private CI with automatic parallelism. Get your 35 minute build
running in under 10 with no special setup. We also support that same
acceleration _before you push_ by letting you start test runs from your local
workstation.

We've been open to the public since November, and we've run over 1,500,000
test scripts for our happy customers. We're also available as a Heroku Add-On.

~~~
comechao
It is, we hope that everyone will use CI in the (near) future, doesn't matter
if it's a hosted service or not.

------
pbiggar
Remember the good old days which it was considered slightly distasteful to
pitch your product in another product's launch? It seems that time has been
and gone, so with apologies to cookiestack and listrophy:

We're building <http://CircleCI.com>: a zero configuration, continuous
integration and deployment service. Currently in private beta, email
paul@circleci.com for an invite and some personalized service.

I look forward to seeing jay, josh and all the others in our launch thread ;)

------
outworlder
It is nice that CI is getting more attention lately. We take it as market
validation for our product (<http://builda.me>).

Good luck guys.

------
bernardwilson
All you need is www.jenkins-ci.org

~~~
forsaken
and 512MB of RAM, minimum.

~~~
weavejester
I'll second this. I tried setting one up on an Amazon micro instance, but in
the end I had to use a small instance instead. Jenkins needs a lot of
resources for that it does.

~~~
stock_toaster
In my experience, micro instances get throttled pretty harshly if the cpu
bursts for very long. I think a CI instance wouldn't be the best fit for
micro.

